# it ain't done yet.....



## cruzn57 (Jul 9, 2012)

so no BS comments,  LOL
its been so warm, and I want to make a mess outside, so I made up a shade 
awning, attached to trusses,.
this is from all old  material I had lying around, 
need to raise the front some,  then fab new legs for the front, 
will make them  a little nicer.
anyone have any suggestions for column supports or covers for the front  legs?

its been 105 -110  here, and this is the cooler part of AZ!!!!!!!!!
pity them poor fools in lake havasu and Phoenix !  must be over 200  degrees there!!    LOL 

View attachment Rgarage with shade 003.jpg


View attachment Rgarage with shade 005.jpg


View attachment Rgarage with shade 002.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2012)

4 x 4's or steal posts on the front. 

It was 109 here today. I only left the house for a few minutes. I started a new project of repainting my kitchen cabinets and going to tile the counter tops.


----------



## havasu (Jul 10, 2012)

It was 105 in my neck of the woods, but I was swimming at my son's house so all was good.


----------



## ME87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I quit looking at the thermometer about 2 years ago. If I don't know how hot it is outside, it doesn't seem as bad and don't forget it's only a dry heat in AZ


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I would have to put a structure up that would cover that entire concrete pad, just for the shade. It's been 100+ the last couple weeks here and finally cooled off a bit, necessity is the mother of invention, so I understand all to well seeking some relief from the heat. I think you did good on re-purposing materials!


----------



## havasu (Jul 10, 2012)

I know it gets pretty windy out in your parts so I would take some time to really secure that rig to stop it from being a deadly missile!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 10, 2012)

thats the air conditioner!!!!

yes we get some winds here,  but it does send the fly's somewhere else!

as you can see in the pic, i have a strap on the front to hold it from exiting my property,  I plan to red head into the concrete, and attach front legs to them.( when I get new legs welded on)
then to doll it up with some kind of useful /nice looking  cover.
probably run an air line out there, and electrical too!

its 8:15am here and 99 degrees,
 evap cooler is runnng, and its 72 inside! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2012)

Last night was the first time I left the AC on all night.

Have you thought about using PVC fence posts to doll it up when you are done?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 10, 2012)

where do you get the PVC covers  REASONABLE!!!!!!

I like that idea!   and water won't hurt them, 
your a pretty fart smeller!


----------



## havasu (Jul 10, 2012)

He is not pretty!


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2012)

Who says I am not pretty. My dog loves me.


I know lowes carries the PVC stuff but I don't know what you have near you.


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2012)

16 bucks at Lowes

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 10, 2012)

what do you call them ?


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2012)

I used their search and searched vinyl fencing or PVC fencing.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 12, 2012)

if you like hot muggy weather. LOL
I installed some redheads ( I wish I meant the other kind) 
welded up the supports,   now it won't  blow away.
 now to figure how to do  the columns, 
been looking at PVC ones,  then see some  home made ones, so I dunno,
I'm thinking using same material that garage is made from,  and similar trim.
still looking at table saws, 

when I win the lotto,  think I'll run right out and buy a new saw,  I'll splurge, and but the $129 one at lowes.:facepalm: 

View attachment Rcanopy on garage 001.jpg


View attachment Rcanopy on garage 003.jpg


View attachment Rcanopy on garage 004.jpg


View attachment Rcanopy on garage 005.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't tell from the picture but if and when it rains, will the water fall away from the building?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 12, 2012)

it has  2 in of drop,  its 12ft  from garage to outer  edge,
20 ft wide,
the rains are about 2 mi away now, so will find  real soon!
view out front window!!!!!! 

View attachment wind storm 003.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2012)

That picture looks like the opening to a scary movie!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 12, 2012)

well the rain got here, 40+ mph winds, side ways rain, 
I went out and closed motorhome  vents, took pics of water running off 
my NEW  cover, 
so far .35 in of rain, ( yea, I have a handy dandy weather station) 

View attachment Rrain 007.jpg


View attachment Rrain 006.jpg


View attachment Rrain 003.jpg


View attachment Rrain 004.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2012)

With water a valuable resource as it is, you might want to consider a gutter at the lower end of your new awning and collect it into a 55 gallon drum. This would be a great water savings, wouldn't it?

The driveway looks great, just too desolate for me. How far do you have to drive for a gallon of milk?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 12, 2012)

corner store - 1 mile.  not a big grocery store.
we don't save water as we have a well,


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm diggin the new cover but if I were you I would find an umbrella large enough to cover your whole property to keep the pesky sun out.


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> corner store - 1 mile.  not a big grocery store.
> we don't save water as we have a well,



That is not bad. From the looks of the pictures, it seemed quite a bit farther. I myself would be adding a big ol' swimming pool and getting one heck of a tan!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> I'm diggin the new cover but if I were you I would find an umbrella large enough to cover your whole property to keep the pesky sun out.



we have 7 ac,  so  maybe just where I lay around and fart? 

we do get wind, sometimes annoying!,   wife wants a hot tub, (me too )
we have only been here 6 mos,  so still getting things  put away, 
gonna pick up some insulation today, to start the garage walls,  needs 41 rolls of it, (R19 )
 I got some 1/2 OSB to cover the walls,  hope to do that in my spare time ,LOL

were actually in a development , lots are 2 to 20 ac, dirt roads, pavement is 1/2 mi away, i have a neighbor accross the street, then 1/2 mi to nearest one,. out my back is 50 miles of open land, and mountains.
nice for having privacy,.
and as I said we have a well, so no water bills, 
this pic it looking out from the patio 

View attachment Rgarage with shade 008.jpg


View attachment snow  2-14 007R.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2012)

How deep did they need to drill to get you sufficient water?

BTW, Chris and I are both moderators on http://www.plumbingforums.com

and we have some very knowledgeable well diggers on board to answer any and all of your questions. Take a pic of your system and the experts will tell you any and all maintenance concerns, all for free!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks much!!!!!

they hit water at 580 ft
well pickup is at 620 ft, 
6in casing, 2hp pump,  10 GPM flow,
to 1600 water tank,  w/  pressure vessel and demand pump.

I'll look at your other sites

Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow that is a deep well.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

its good  water too ! tastes very good,   nothing added, no chemicals, nothing!
we had it tested prior to purchase, and came back clean as a whistle.


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> its good  water too ! tastes very good,   nothing added, no chemicals, nothing!
> we had it tested prior to purchase, and came back clean as a whistle.



I bet! Good, natural, sand filtered water....good stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2012)

I would love to live out there.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

You really like sweating don't you?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

were are you located?

we have plenty of room,   come on! 
and the waters free!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

To bad you have to pay for the electrical to get the water out of the ground.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2012)

You could always go solar and really reduce your carbon footprint. Seems like a place where it would really work, or better yet, windmill.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

and windmills , 
don't want any batteries to mess with, so will just run the meter backwards.  ( as long as its analog, new digital can't run backwards)
you can bet the power companies  did that on purpose!!!

windmill should provide 89-90% of power.
heck, our  elect bill is $50 -$55 a month now!

and  have honda 2k gen
honda 4k water cooled
 and a kohler powered 16KW back up, that runs on propane. ( propane is $2.56 a gallon)
so no problem,

and NO!  I don't like to sweat,
 I'm old , fat, lazy, and prefer heat over cold!!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

I am up in the air on if I like the heat more then cold. I think I just like it comfortable all the time. Guess I will stick with what I have a desert house and a mountain house. best of both worlds.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 16, 2012)

got the axles back with new bearings, put it all back together,  and back on the ground, will install the motor in next couple days , then the trans,
slow but sure, LOL 

View attachment R4L80E. car and garage 007.jpg


View attachment R4L80E. car and garage 006.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 16, 2012)

couple pics of  what is under the covers

GN, and GNX 

View attachment GNX-GN2.jpg


View attachment GNX-GN1.jpg


View attachment GN1.jpg


View attachment GNX1.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2012)

Sure are pretty..... You ever drive em?


----------



## havasu (Jul 17, 2012)

Damn, those cars are nice!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 17, 2012)

but will soon, 
changing ins co,  so will be after all the paper work is complete,
probably just local cruise, 
need to excercise them!


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2012)

If you don't drive em they will die. Just like all my toys. Flat tires and dead batteries.


----------



## havasu (Jul 17, 2012)

You are telling the truth. I just installed a Battery Tender on the yellow jeep today!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 17, 2012)

how that batt tender works,
I tried one while back , wasn't impressed,


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2012)

I use a harbor freight solar tender on my fishing boat in the mountains and the battery is always fully charged when I go up there.


----------



## havasu (Jul 17, 2012)

Battery tenders work great. They juice up the battery and because it has a float, it will shut off and not kill your battery. 

I place a 5 amp solar (Harbor Freight) charger in my GMC Jimmy out at Lake Havasu and when I returned a month later, it had melted into the dashboard, the wires had shorted out, and it smoked my battery. I'm surprised it didn't burn down my truck/house! (note to self.....add an external fuse on that HF junk!)


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2012)

I have mine in my shed window. It doesn't get nearly as ho hot in the mountains. I also have it fused and set up with a cig lighter plug and then another fused link to my battery.


----------



## havasu (Jul 17, 2012)

I should have done this!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I spend the other half of the year after taxes, buying batteries. Diesel truck (2), 88 jeep , wifes GC, jet ski, boat, 4 wheeler...wifes "D" style batteries for... nevermind...:facepalm:


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2012)

ODNT, rechargeables are the best way to go for them little rockets!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 18, 2012)

battery operated boyfriend.  LOL

wife say "fer get it!" so now I just dream about it,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 18, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> battery operated boyfriend.  LOL
> 
> wife say "fer get it!" so now I just dream about it,



Sometimes they just don't have a sense of humor...


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

So any progress?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 24, 2012)

but not alot.
been hot and  humid,  so a/c feels better !!!!!!LOL:thumbsup:
did get the exhaust installed,  new crossover, & painted, also rad, a/c cond, trans cooler  all mounted,  fabbed mounts  for all. 
 doing  hose now, so will using  my new crimper soon! 

View attachment R57, standby gen, 018.jpg


View attachment R57, standby gen, 002.jpg


View attachment R57, standby gen, 009.jpg


View attachment R57, standby gen, 004.jpg


View attachment R57, standby gen, 014.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

Another good reason for a lift.


----------



## cruzn57 (Mar 26, 2014)

haven't done a friggin thing!
still sitting there, not running, not complete,
maybe I'll get active, and think about doing something.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 26, 2014)

That is one _sweet_ looking 57 Lee!


----------

